# good bye sadie



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

my poor horse sadie is gonna be put down... she has an infection and its not treatable. i'm gonna miss her so much i don't know how im gonna live without her!! my mom just told me... i just don't know what to do...


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

oh my god that's horrible. :-( how old is she?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry ((( at least she won't be in pain anymore.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

shes is pretty old i'm not how old right now my head hurts to bad... and yes its good she won't suffer anymore


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

*hugs*

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It's never easy to let an animal go. Just take comfort in knowing that you are doing the best thing for her. As hard as it is to let them go it's even harder to watch them suffer. Think of the good times and take pride in knowing that you gave her a good life.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

big hugs to you, at least she wont be in any paint anymore  x
is that her in you avatar?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry 
It is very hard to lose an animal. Things will get better in time..I know it's a huge loss and the emotional pain can be hard to deal with. Just remember, Sadie will no longer be suffering and she was a happy horse and lived a long life.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> big hugs to you, at least she wont be in any paint anymore  x
> is that her in you avatar?


the one you saw was a appalosa i think i just changed it and no thats not her my new one is her lol 

the set date is friday... if she dosen't get any better which i highly doubt she will 

thanks everyone


----------

